# Excessive pad wear on outside pad



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, So I have a 2001 B15 Sentra SE. I changed the brake pads like 500 miles ago. I pulled a wheel last night to look at them, becuase I have a NASTY brake shudder from high speed braking (80-115). I have also been having fade/overheating issues (only since I changed the pad). When I looked at the pads, the outside pad is like 60% gone and the inside pads are like new. 

So I am thinking that it has to be the caliper pins that they float on. The caliper pulled apart while i was changing the pads, and I just kind of put it back together put the rubber boots on and away I went. I was changing them in the middle of a hail storm so it was far from ideal.

I am going to pull it apart tommorow, and check them out as well as put on a set of Hawk HP Plus Race pads. I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on what to look for once I get it ripped apart? Does this seem like a possible cause? What else could it be/should I be looking for?

Any help is much appreciated, I am not much of a mechanic

Thanks

Frank


----------

